# sound



## asm

When I try to listen to the vocabulary (sound icon next to the definition) some times the system reproduces the word twice, but almost simultaneously.  When that happen I can't understand what they say. IN some cases this happens when I click on the icon for the second time, but I think sometimes this happens even when it's the first time.
Is this a common problem? I don't know how to know if this is because of my computer configuration or if the problem comes from the website.

Thank you,

ASM


----------



## Egmont

I have no problems using Firefox on a Mac running System 10.6.8. What's yours?


----------



## asm

firefox (mac)




Egmont said:


> I have no problems using Firefox on a Mac running System 10.6.8. What's yours?


----------



## JamesM

By any chance are you clicking on it twice very quickly?  Could it be opening up two copies of the sound file?  That would be my guess.


----------



## mkellogg

I think the first thing to try is to upgrade your web browser to the latest version.


----------



## asm

NO, I am positive. I can hear the voice once the first time, when I try to listen again, it comes twice, as described before.




JamesM said:


> By any chance are you clicking on it twice very quickly?  Could it be opening up two copies of the sound file?  That would be my guess.


----------



## jann

Back in the old version of the dictionaries (the current dictionary design dates to Feb. 2012) and when I was still running FireFox 3.5, I used to have problems with the audio pronunciation files -- big delays, inability to play any given sound file more than once, etc.  I can't remember if I ever had the exact problem you describe.  But I have not had any such problems recently.

Please do try updating your browser to see if that solves the problem.


----------



## asm

It's working now, it was the browser; I just installed a new version an now it's working OK.

Gracias por su ayuda

ASM





Egmont said:


> I have no problems using Firefox on a Mac running System 10.6.8. What's yours?


----------

